# Anybody else use the prong collar ? I'm in love with it !!!



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Bella went from very good on the leash to very horrible. She would charge someone on the leash out of excitement also pull me left and right. So I order a Prong collar from Germany **** it I love it ! I put it on Bella then I took her outside just to try it out. After two minutes Bella was a completely different dog. My only fear is that I have it to tight. How do you know when you have it to tight ?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

It should be snug to stay in place but not tight. If it is too tight the dog can't feel the correction so leave a little bit of leeway. It also should fit up toward the top of the dogs neck, not the lower part. I love the prong - it's like power steering. With proper use it is a very good training tool. I use it because my dogs weigh almost as much as I do usually. One other good tip I always follow is to have a second collar attached to the leash - I use a fur saver. In case the prong collar comes apart at a bad moment you still have the second collar attached to the leash. Even the best prong collars can come apart.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

pyratemom said:


> It should be snug to stay in place but not tight. If it is too tight the dog can't feel the correction so leave a little bit of leeway. It also should fit up toward the top of the dogs neck, not the lower part. I love the prong - it's like power steering. With proper use it is a very good training tool. I use it because my dogs weigh almost as much as I do usually. One other good tip I always follow is to have a second collar attached to the leash - I use a fur saver. In case the prong collar comes apart at a bad moment you still have the second collar attached to the leash. Even the best prong collars can come apart.


Okay thanks so far I think it's okay we were outside for maybe 10 minutes. She wasnt sniffing the ground as we walked. She wasn't walking in front of me. Even when I pulled up on the leash just a little she sat without me saying anything so I think it maybe okay. Yes got an extra collar on the back of it. I understand the big dog part she weighs 64 pounds as of today only 7 months we went to the vet. As a 21 year old man at 165 pounds it can be a little hard to control her sometimes


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

ILoveBella478 said:


> Okay thanks so far I think it's okay we were outside for maybe 10 minutes. She wasnt sniffing the ground as we walked. She wasn't walking in front of me. Even when I pulled up on the leash just a little she sat without me saying anything so I think it maybe okay. Yes got an extra collar on the back of it. I understand the big dog part she weighs 64 pounds as of today only 7 months we went to the vet. As a 21 year old man at 165 pounds it can be a little hard to control her sometimes


I'm about 5'2" and weigh around 110-115 so handling a young GSD that weighs 100 pounds was a stretch until I got Pyrate the collar. I knew when Raina came of age I would need one for her and I did. It really does help even things out.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

ILoveBella478 said:


> Bella went from very good on the leash to very horrible. She would charge someone on the leash out of excitement also pull me left and right. So I order a Prong collar from Germany **** it I love it ! I put it on Bella then I took her outside just to try it out. After two minutes Bella was a completely different dog. My only fear is that I have it to tight. How do you know when you have it to tight ?


I love the prong collar too.
Check out Jeff Gellman, Solid K9 training on youtube.
He does an instructional video on the prong collar and tells why it's a safe and effective training tool.
Chip18 mentioned it in a thread, there's really good training videos.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Prong collar is the way to go. All my boys were on the larger size and extremely strong. The prong collar kept them manageable and the corrections do not have to be earth shattering.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Leeburg.com has a good tutorial on fit.

It should be snug - if you can get two fingers under it, it's fine.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

This is what I used. Very helpful

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XupynFq7nQ


----------



## XindisMom (Jun 14, 2015)

My prong collar saved us! Xindi is a strong dog and the prong is the only leash she'll "listen" to! She has come a long way and I am so proud of her!


----------

